# Tc and abs



## Logan r (7 mo ago)

I've seen this posts similar to this before, so I apologize in advance, but nothing I've tried seems to help.

04 gto A4 60,000 miles.

Tc stays off on the dash, but actually seems to be engaged. Pressing the button doesn't turn it on or off. Also, sometimes my abs comes on, but will clear itself after I turn the car off usually. Last time it was on I hooked up the reader, and it said all four abs sensors were out... anybody seen this? Abs control module maybe? Not sure why tc would stay off, but abs only faults a couple times a week.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

TCS and ABS are compiled in the ABS module
Sounds like part of the module is failing
IIRC you can gt a reman for a decent price


----------



## Logan r (7 mo ago)

LATECH said:


> TCS and ABS are compiled in the ABS module
> Sounds like part of the module is failing
> IIRC you can gt a reman for a decent price


Thank you! I'll look into an abs module.


----------

